# Hello All, My First Ussr Wrist Watch



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi fellow USSR fans

I have always liked watches, I have recently decided to collect some USSR vintage wrist watches, because of budget & great choice of styles & rich history, this is my fist purchase, its a Poljot 23 Jewel automatic, it keeps great time so far 3 days :yes:

here are some pics, i thinks its about 1977 model or there about, thats all i know,



If anyone can tell me more please do


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome.

Looks a very nice watch in excellent condition,i am guessing,without seeing the movement,it is a cal 2616 2H.

Best Regards,

Russ.



martinzx said:


> Hi fellow USSR fans
> 
> I have always liked watches, I have recently decided to collect some USSR vintage wrist watches, because of budget & great choice of styles & rich history, this is my fist purchase, its a Poljot 23 Jewel automatic, it keeps great time so far 3 days :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Looks a very nice watch in excellent condition,i am guessing,without seeing the movement,it is a cal 2616 2H.
> 
> ...


Nice & I'm sure it won't be your last.... just don't do what I did when I mentioned trying to collect one of every Russian make







Got well & truly :focus: & can still hear the laughter ringing in my ears at my stupidity. I've now moderated my ambition to achievable proportions.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! Thank-you Russ for your speedy reply, I will add a couple of more pictures, that will show movement



thank-you


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and welcome.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up :good:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to







and congrats on the watch!

You have a lot of info on Russian watches here at the Russian sub-forum. These are also very good sources of information that I tend to use a lot:

http://www.netgrafik.ch/russiantimes.htm

http://ussrtime.com/

http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/autosoviet-watchcollection.htm

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php

Cheers!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent info, thank-you very much indeed !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now - now, citizenhell, I din't roast you completely :to_become_senile: just a wee bit :man_in_love:

Martin - Collecting Russki's is a cheap pastime, but there's lots of other vintage "affordables" out there! Almost all of the "British" offerings can be had for not too much money, looking at Smiths, Newmark, (Shhh to Mach) Services, Westclox (Scotland), Timex (Scotland signed Great Britain), and more. :yes:

Keep looking, and enjoy. :lol:

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a good place to be :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mel said:


> Now - now, citizenhell, I din't roast you completely :to_become_senile: just a wee bit :man_in_love:
> 
> Martin - Collecting Russki's is a cheap pastime, but there's lots of other vintage "affordables" out there! Almost all of the "British" offerings can be had for not too much money, looking at Smiths, Newmark, (Shhh to Mach) Services, Westclox (Scotland), Timex (Scotland signed Great Britain), and more. :yes:
> 
> ...


Here in Macedonia its not that easy to collect British watches, plenty of Russian & Swiss, a few German around, its a Non EU Country, alot of places will not post here, I dont know why never lost anything here, as yet, so no ebay & online payment is possible but its not totally secure. Like alot of Eastern Europe broke free of Communism back in 1991, but there are lots of flea markets, 2nd hand stores, markets & Pazars to find bargains & suprises.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, hurry up and get the 50 posts. Me and Mel and Citizenhell will be VERY interested in all those little gems you might be able to get on the sales forum 

BTW, why can't you use PayPal in Macedonia? You just need a Visa card issued from a bank... you don't have to be in a UE country to be able to use it (excuse me if I'm being completely obtuse...)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

You can use paypal here, There no flea bay is what I meant, & for whatever reason, alot will not post to Macedonia  , the post is safer here that the UK lol


----------

